# I feel good! :]



## LovingYou

Girls, i know this is probably so pointless, but i feel so good about this.

Tonight for Halloween, my mom and i took my niece Emma (6) and nephew Peter (4 months) trick or treating around the neighborhood.

When we got back home, we each had 2 pillow cases full of candy.

So then my brother and his girlfriend came up with the idea of donating all of our candy to kids who need it more than us.

My niece thought it was a great idea, as did I, so we put a couple pieces aside for us, and combined all of our trick or treating candy, which ended up being 2 HUGE bags and got in the car. 

We drove to the nearest hospital, and went up to the 2nd floor to the children's section and handed the nice nurses our bags of candy! :]

So now i just got home and am enjoying a couples pieces i saved for me and watching TV with my mom.

Sorry this is so long! I'm so happy we got to make other kids happy tonight, kids who couldn't go trick or treating like we could.

Hope everyone had a safe and fun Halloween!! :munch:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Awh that's really nice of you and your family :) and what a fantastic idea!! bet they really appreciated it. 

xoxox


----------



## MissRhead

good on you, that was a really nice thing to do bless x


----------



## annawrigley

aww that is lovely i bet they were so happy xxx


----------



## EmmanBump

awww that is such nice thing to do!!! you must feel sooo proud :)
i did something similar last year, i cleared out the loft and there was loads of teddies/toys/ and books from when i was litte and some from a few years before from my niece, and instead of taking them to the nursery where i worked i took them to the hospital and they made me a massive thank you card :) 
its so rewarding isnt it xx


----------



## tasha41

What a sweet idea!! <3


----------



## Jemma_x

Thats such a lovely thing to do x


----------



## x-dannielle

thats such a nice thing to do hun, good on you :) x


----------



## vickie83

What a lovely, thoughtful thing to do! Yay for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Nicolescandy

That is so nice of you, I really admire what you did! I mean there are only a few people living in this world that think about others, Well done!


----------

